# Mayonnaise good or bad?



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Finding it hard to get Tuna down me straight from the tin so was thinkin of mixing it with the likes of mayo and sweet corn? But not sure if the mayo is a good fat or not?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You will be alright with some mayo (but don't go overboard and don't use low fat mayo). I've not tried to myself (but will soon) but how about trying greek yogurt (and maybe onion, tomato etc)?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Make your own mate with coconut oil and eggs. That way you cam control the macros and adjust as needed.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do it. And don't worry about using the low fat ones, they won't kill you.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Cheers guys


Mate knock the Mayo on the head and opt for a few lashings of Lee & Perrins on top instead! Orrrr low fat dolmeo bolognese sauce is an absolute winner!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Mate knock the Mayo on the head and opt for a few lashings of Lee & Perrins on top instead! Orrrr low fat dolmeo bolognese sauce is an absolute winner!


Sounds decent lol! Re send your pm mate couldn't get it cause inbox was full


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tuna in pancakes is great


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mayo for me unless you are eating jars of the stuff ed it ain't going to make much difference


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Helmans real mayo. Non of this low fat bol1ocks, that stuff tastes rough.

I use about 2 servings a day of it


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Anything in moderation, that fits in your macros is pretty much fine.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The high hydrogenated fat content in mayo isn't great as a staple food, but once in a while the stuff is fine.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get the John west no drain tuna in olive oil tin..I eat 1 a day


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get the John west no drain tuna in olive oil tin..I eat 1 a day


Mega expensive!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

it's not. They work out a tin just over a pound in sainsburys right now I have a tin or two at work at my desk inbetween proper meals


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have like 20 tins in my draw haha


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Low fat salad cream is much nicer and a lot healthier


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't know about low fat salad cream being healthier - generally anything labelled low fat has had loads of sugar added (and salad cream in general is less healthy than mayo - yes mayo has more fat but that isn't the main problem). Just tried tuna with greek yogurt (and pepepr) and it tastes fine - my new go to now instead of mayo


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't like the plain Greek yoghurts I prefer the ones with honey. Got myself some tinned mackerel in tomato sauce to try today at around 3/4 pm


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I use mayo all the time, the way I see it at the momen unless your trying to get to low single digits its not going to ruin much


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

If you like cottage cheese, put some of that through it, along with some jalapeno slices to give it a kick. Well nice!


----------



## r-w (Feb 13, 2013)

Mayonnaise is a high fat product (about 75% fat for full fat, depending on brand) Of this though, only a moderate amount is saturated fat. It isn't a bad fat necessarily but it is calorie dense - about 100 kcal in a sachet of full fat mayo. Low fat mayo when mixed into things tastes pretty much the same and has about half the calories and saturated fat, with a bit more carbohydrate.

Yogurt as mentioned above is a good substitute, as is a low fat salad dressing. Or chop up some red onions and peppers or other salad-y veg you fancy. With a bit of black pepper and lemon juice you wouldn't need to add fat at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

dtlv said:


> The high hydrogenated fat content in mayo isn't great as a staple food, but once in a while the stuff is fine.


You mean everyday on sandwiches :lol:


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies lads


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> If you like cottage cheese, put some of that through it, along with some jalapeno slices to give it a kick. Well nice!


Never actually tried cottage cheese I'm not a big cheese fan tbh but I do love jalapeños  mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Never actually tried cottage cheese I'm not a big cheese fan tbh but I do love jalapeños  mmmmmmmmmm


With you on the jalapeños! Well cottage cheese doesn't actually taste of cheese funnily enough, you could always get a small tub to try.

Failing that, a bit of vinegar makes tuna moist...if you like vinegar lol


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> With you on the jalapeños! Well cottage cheese doesn't actually taste of cheese funnily enough, you could always get a small tub to try.
> 
> Failing that, a bit of vinegar makes tuna moist...if you like vinegar lol


Yeah think ill get a sma tub tonight... I've still to try quark can never find it in the shops hmmm


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Why eat tuna if you don't enjoy it. I always find these threads amusing and confusing.

If you like it with mayonaise? do it. Just make sure you keep in your calorie and macro goals. If not eat something else. tinned sardines and mackeral often come in loads of different flavors. Are cheap and have loads of good fats in them.

Personally for a lunchtime protein fix I like to get a whole chicken from tescos hot counters and smash half of one at lunch and the other afterwork or the following lunch. Cheap and feels really manly picking a carcass at your desk/place of work


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

You could make your own its really easy.

Basically its beating eggs and oil together so u know exactly whats in it and u can spice it up with anything, garlic, chilli etc and it will keep for about a week in the fridge. Google is your friend!!!


----------

